# Red bump on the mouth/nose



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Just noticed a red bump on Eevee's mouth this morning. It doesnt seem to bother her, and she lets me touch it. What could this be?
I'm keeping an eye on it in case it gets any bigger.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

To me it looks like a bug bite of some kind, Tobi gets them from time to time, they usually dissipate within a week or so. If it doesn't go away inside of a week, or it starts to look worse i would get to the vet to have it checked out just in case. Tobi actually has one on his fore leg right now btw, looks similar, but there is more of a lack of hair on eevees mouth...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha, thanks for the reassurance! I hope its just a bug bite and nothing more. Maybe a doggy pimple even.
I was getting paranoid from all the horrible things I've found on the internet from searching "red bump on dog's mouth" :tongue:


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Are there any in the mouth? It could be a wart if she goes to leash free or has contact with other dogs..they are very contagious between dogs...but are harmless and will go away (if that's what it is). Just keep an eye on it, if it does start to grow bigger be sure together it checked out...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Dobelover said:


> Are there any in the mouth? It could be a wart if she goes to leash free or has contact with other dogs..they are very contagious between dogs...but are harmless and will go away (if that's what it is). Just keep an eye on it, if it does start to grow bigger be sure together it checked out...


None inside her mouth. Last time she's gone off-leash was last weekend and she did play with some new dogs.
I'm really hoping it doesnt grow any bigger - I've seen some pretty horrifying photos.

Thank you for the information! It's always helpful for future reference.


----------

